# Memphis TCS race 2008



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

News you have been waiting for ....... The Memphis Tamiya TCS race will be held Sunday, 4 May.
Entry form is now online:
http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs_races/register_135.php
The track will be setup Friday evening, and a club race will be run on Saturday.
Hope to see ya'll there.


----------

